# Tractor for snow removal



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2010)

I have wanted a tractor for as long as I can remember. I just haven't been able to justify buying one with only a 1/4 acre lot. My wife has wanted some kind of snow clearing machine, but I have been reluctant to invest in a machine that is only used occasionally and for only a small part of the year. Because of my job, my wife and son have to do most of the snow clearing at the house and this last storm really beat them up. So, I figure if I can find a good used tractor with a plow or blower, I can get my tractor and she can get her snow clearer. Mrs. Flatbedford is on board for a tractor purchase
I figure I need something around 12 hp. Not sure about a plow or blower and any mower under a tractor will be overkill on my 1/4 acre. What do you all recommend? I know a walk behind blower probably makes the most sense, but I do want to get a toy out of this. The driveway is a gentle slope and about 60'x20'. Because of a now closed road in front of my house that the town only plows a couple times during a storm,there is a lot of snow between the driveway and the road, and sometimes two or three windrows to push through.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 1, 2010)

I use a walk behind snow thrower but I wouldn't mind having a GT with a blade for the small jobs in between.  Unfortunately my yard tractor has a light duty hydro so a plow would kill it quick.  A GT would have a heavier duty hydro and be able to stand up to the abuse.  I'd rather have a CUT or a SCUT with FEL but Santa has yet to deliver one.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 24 hp jd garden tractor that plows great. Drive is 70x20 and I do the neighbor as well 100x20


----------



## gzecc (Mar 1, 2010)

Flatbed, Keep looking on CL. LLigetfa is absolutely correct regarding the strength of the machine capable of working snow. I would suggest looking for a used deere garden tractor with a plow. Look for 317,318,400 or 420. They will be between 1000 and 3000 with plows. Possible 1500-3500 with blowers.  Visit Weekendfreedommachines.com if you really want to get detailed information regarding this purchase.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I get it
GT- Garden Tractor
CUT Compact Utility Tractor
SCUT Sub? Compact Utility Tractor
FEL Front End Loader

I was reading over at My Tractor Forum, and I couldn't imagine what a GT was, I knew the others, but just figured that out when I read LLigetfa's post.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2010)

What about a JD 212 or Wheelhorse 417-8? Both are listed around $500 near me w/o plow.


----------



## rdust (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a JD GT225 with a 42" plow that works great when dealing with 8-10 inches or less.  If I know we're going to get more then that I try to get out about the half way point of the storm.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 1, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What about a JD 212 or Wheelhorse 417-8? Both are listed around $500 near me w/o plow.



either would work the big key is weight in the rear and chains..


----------



## gzecc (Mar 1, 2010)

Wheelhorse are usually less costly than the deeres.  Old wheelhorses are also very nice. Parts are not as available.  The 212 would be a great first tractor for you. Line up a front blade for it, and understand its limitations.  Probably no hydraulics, all manual manipulations on the blade.  Condition is everything when your looking at old equipment.


----------



## rustynut (Mar 2, 2010)

2 things ?
1) if you are game for getting a toy out of this, I vote for the 4 wheeler with a blade.
     Easy removal in the summer and you can pull that trailer full of firewood up to
     the house with it. You wouldnt believe how much you would use it. 
     oh yes and its a toy..........
2) got a bud at work that's shoveling a 150 foot driveway by hand when it gets too
    deep for the machine to plow. He has a mower tractor with a blade but he's
    afraid to put the chains on as he doesnt want to damage the concrete. I told
    him to just put them on if he cant get the job done. Figured if it's that thick
    it wont hurt the cement anyhow. You guys getting any damage ?  
rn


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 2, 2010)

rustynut said:
			
		

> 2 things ?
> 1) if you are game for getting a toy out of this, I vote for the 4 wheeler with a blade.
> Easy removal in the summer and you can pull that trailer full of firewood up to
> the house with it. You wouldnt believe how much you would use it.
> ...



On #2, the chains will scratch/(re-color/clean) a cement driveway or walk when it slips/spins.  I use a blower on a cr@psman w/ wheel weights, chains and a 70# tractor weight on the hitch, + my lard butt, to try to limit the spinning/slipping.  If I horse it, or blow a shear pin, it'll spin, especially in this last wet, heavy snow.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 2, 2010)

rustynut said:
			
		

> 2 things ?
> 1) if you are game for getting a *toy *out of this, I vote for the 4 wheeler with a blade.
> Easy removal in the summer and you can pull that trailer full of firewood up to
> the house with it. You wouldnt believe how much you would use it.
> ...


+1 on the *toy*

Chains will mark up the driveway.  Use good quad tires that are siped instead. 4WD and diff-lock will help.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 2, 2010)

I use a 1klb JD420 with lug tires (no chains)and a snow blade on a generally flat drive.  If you get a lot of snow and have no place to push it, then you need to consider a blower.  With a heavy snow fall you need to plow multiple times. You can't wait for 10" to come down and then say, ok its time to plow.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 2, 2010)

1) Get 4wd

2)make sure you can get a SIMS or canvas 'cab' for it. 

Your wife will thank you for both features when she stays dry and 'un-stuck' while removing snow. Not only that, the neighbors will probably offer to remove your snow for you if they can use your machine.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 2, 2010)

Janine, What is the cheapest 4wd tractor?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.fastline.com/v100/search-drill-down.aspx?Category=Tractors&HorsePower=1


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 2, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> http://www.fastline.com/v100/search-drill-down.aspx?Category=Tractors&HorsePower=1



Doesn't seem to be anything listed therein my price range. Its all bigger and newer than I want or need.


----------



## raven (Mar 2, 2010)

How about an old farmall cub? There a cool old tractor, small only about 11 hp . You could use it to pull pull logs to. they are not expensive.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 3, 2010)

The 212 is a good tractor, but remember that it could be well over 25 years old at this point. it's got a 12hp engine in it that is made by Kohler, IIRC. Should be easy to get parts for. (I know Wheel Horse has a HUGE following, so I wouldn't shy away too much from one because of parts availability, I bet there's stuff on the net if you need it. My neighbor has a Wheel horse that he plows with, but I don't know much about them.)

I have a JD LX188, it's got a liquid cooled 17hp engine in it and Hydrostatic transmission. I work it pretty hard with a trailer for wood, and mow as fast as it will take me, lol. I wouldn't hesitate to put a plow on it, but I don't think I'd put too big of a plow on it. Transmission is the weak link in this tractor. Awesome for lawn work, doesn't like to be bogged down.

I'd look hard at a JD 212, if it looks good and starts right up, i'd offer something like $350, but don't be afraid to pay close to that 500 if it's in good shape. take good care of it and it will last you until you want a new toy. It might take a little work every spring to make sure it's in tip top shape, but you shouldn't be running into much that you can't handle in terms of maintenance. I can't offer much advice in terms of what plow you'd need to get to add to the mower, but I'm pretty sure you could get something on there and the 212 should be able to handle it, but I wouldn't go with anything smaller than that engine.....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 3, 2010)

HST is for Gurls. Not women . . . real women know how to grind gears. HST cranks up the price. Supposedly great for loader operations, but even that is suspect. And you are not gonna be loading right away.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5679169

And of course, most of the manufaturers have/will have some sort of 0% financing. I would have bought the JD but theirs was 36 month last year, while the Kubota was 60.


----------



## Chad S. (Mar 3, 2010)

Out you're way you  might be able to find an old Case 446 those are pretty cool.  I used to have a JD 400 from 1978, got it for 1500 with Hard cab cover, 48" snow thrower and 2 60" decks.  Needed a lot of work.....Sold it for 2500-BIG mistake!  JD 318's are great machines too.  Check out http://www.bercomac.com, they have a wide variety of blowers and plows that work great and with just about anything.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 3, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> HST is for Gurls. Not women . . . real women know how to grind gears. HST cranks up the price. Supposedly great for loader operations, but even that is suspect. And you are not gonna be loading right away.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5679169
> 
> And of course, most of the manufaturers have/will have some sort of 0% financing. I would have bought the JD but theirs was 36 month last year, while the Kubota was 60.


This is the first hydro I've ever had and I love it. It's so easy to to use when mowing and you need to go into reverse, and forward, etc. I do not argue that it's a "gurls" tx, but in my defense it's much easier to drink beer and mow the lawn now, lol.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 3, 2010)

The hydro's in deere 318's, 420's and 430's are for smart girls. These are fully serviceable. Not throw aways.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 3, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> The hydro's in deere 318's, 420's and 430's are for smart girls. These are fully serviceable. Not throw aways.



+1.  I have an early 80s front mow version and the thing is built like a tank.  It weighs over 1000 lbs.


----------



## EJL923 (Mar 3, 2010)

Get the ATV with plow if you're looking for a toy.  It will be much more versatile for you in the long run.  It should be at least 400cc.  The ATV can be loaded up and brought to drag wood out of the forest.  The garden tractors will not handle the heavy snow unless you stay on top of it and it certainly will have a hard time pushing the EOD around.  I've used a 500cc quad with plow and even that can get into trouble with deep heavy snow.  My tried and true snowblower works wonders, and puts snow where I want it.  I can also blow paths to my woodpile, around the deck, etc.  Whoever said my snowblower WASNT a toy.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 3, 2010)

Flatbed, EJL923 has a point about snowblowers. If your only looking for snow duty, they are hard to beat. However if your looking to cut the grass, pull a trailer (mulch), rough grade, knock down brush, move rocks/small bolders, tear out bushes, plow snow, a garden tractor with a plow and mowing deck might be the ticket.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 3, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Flatbed, EJL923 has a point about snowblowers. If your only looking for snow duty, they are hard to beat. However if your looking to cut the grass, pull a trailer (mulch), rough grade, knock down brush, move rocks/small bolders, tear out bushes, plow snow, a garden tractor with a plow and mowing deck might be the ticket.



That's what I am thinking. Whatever I get will be overkill for my "acreage" anyway. I have a snow shovel / push mower / wheel barrow size place here.


----------



## EJL923 (Mar 3, 2010)

Plus, they make snowblowers for all sizes and duties.  If you have small lot, buy as needed.  Usually i love using the blower, im kind of bummed if we dont get a lot of snow to really make it worth it for me to spend the time.  Of course, i have a large steep driveway, so i have a tracked snowblower which is a lifesaver.


----------



## pybyr (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a huge fondness for tractors, especially older ones, but have to agree that for the needs being described here, a good snowblower makes the most sense.  Unless you get into the pretty serious machines, some of the lawn-tractor snowblowers are single stage (only an auger with no secondary fan) and they'll be _lame_ compared to a decent dedicated snowblower.  Wheel weights added for traction on a garden tractor also sometimes lead to the early demise of the transaxle or snapped axles.  Most of the newer lawn tractors (including some formerly premier names) are prime examples of disposable engineering except perhaps if you get up into their top, top models.

On snowblowers, having owned a couple of types, and helped repair a number of other types for others, I can tell you that in my mind two makes stand head and shoulders above the rest in design, construction, durability/ reliability and effective/ convenient performance: Ariens and Honda.  And the models with tracks REALLY are great to use rather than futzing with something that doesn't get traction when you get wet or icy conditions.  I've got a 26 some-odd year old tracked Honda snowblower; it's only needed oil changes, one spark plug change during all its years, and some minor adjustments.  I don't use it much anymore but it's still got years of good usability left.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 4, 2010)

If I had to choose between a snow thrower and a push blade, it would have to be the snow thrower.  The problem with pushing is you often run out of places to push it to.  The snow thrower doesn't make tall snow banks that catch snow drifts and take forever to melt in Spring.

That said, already having a snow thrower, I'd still like to have a GT with a blade for when there is not enough snow to warrant taking out the snow thrower.  A GT would be nice for heavy pulling too, saving my YT for lawn mowing.  The GT with a mower deck could do both.

Now if I can dream, it would be a SCUT with FEL.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 4, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> The GT with a mower deck could do both.  Now if I can dream, it would be a SCUT with FEL.



One machine would be nice.  Something like this that can blow, mow, load, rototill, hoe, rake, box blade and most importantly fit in an undersized garage with the wife's car in the winter.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 4, 2010)

If you were to dream.....would this do?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 4, 2010)

Do they make a 20' belly mower?


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to look at a JD 212 with blade, wheel weights, and chains on Sunday. It also has a 37" deck and comes with a tow behind leaf vac setup. I spoke to the owner last night. It has been repainted, recent tune up and some other new parts. He has had it for 15 years ad is selling it because he got a great deal on a zero turn mower and and doesn't need it anymore. Only problem is that it is about 100 miles away. Maybe I'm crazy to go so far, but it is what I am looking for and I can get it for $750. I think everything will fit in my LB pickup if I decide to take it home with me.
http://images.craigslist.org/3p23ob3l85Tc5Pc5S6a2pfaeeb8f1cda71026.jpg

I understand the argument for a blower, but my driveway is not that big and it is rare to get more than 6" of snow at a time where I live. I have plenty of paved space to push the snow to. My driveway also gets full sun all day, so melting is pretty quick. As I said, we have dome OK with snow shovels for 6 winters here, this will just make things easier on my wife when I am not around, and give me another toy to play with.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 4, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I'm going to look at a JD 212 with blade, wheel weights, and chains on Sunday. It also has a 37" deck and comes with a tow behind leaf vac setup. I spoke to the owner last night. It has been repainted, recent tune up and some other new parts. He has had it for 15 years ad is selling it because he got a great deal on a zero turn mower and and doesn't need it anymore. Only problem is that it is about 100 miles away. Maybe I'm crazy to go so far, but it is what I am looking for and I can get it for $750. I think everything will fit in my LB pickup if I decide to take it home with me.
> http://images.craigslist.org/3p23ob3l85Tc5Pc5S6a2pfaeeb8f1cda71026.jpg
> 
> I understand the argument for a blower, but my driveway is not that big and it is rare to get more than 6" of snow at a time where I live. I have plenty of paved space to push the snow to. My driveway also gets full sun all day, so melting is pretty quick. As I said, we have dome OK with snow shovels for 6 winters here, this will just make things easier on my wife when I am not around, and give me another toy to play with.



Thats about what I am running... not much to look for other than running it..


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 5, 2010)

What about putting a plow on the F350 or the F250?

I plow my 1/4 mile driveway with an '86 Ford F250 that I paid $900 for 3 years ago.  Works great, enclosed, heat, dry, lights, haul wood with it in the other 3 seasons.

Good luck.


----------



## Tony H (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a JD 175 16hp with plow and it works pretty good on a paved flat surface as long as you have 6" or less of snow. The major problem for me was only 50' nof my 300' drive is paved the rest is gravel and it slips alot on gravel. The chains will do a number on your concrete. To make the JD feasable need some ag or bar lug rear tires for winter. 
The JD is on it's last legs having been used for over 20 years so I got a 4 wheeler with a blade. The 4wheeler is 4wd and has a 48" plow and ag tires. The 4wheeler plows way way better than the JD ever did and can handle big drifts with relative ease in the last 3 years with several 12" plus snow fall I only got it stuck once and that was because I ran the blade up and over a frozen drift and could not pull the blade back over .  I also use the heck out the 4wheeler hauling wood , you have to be really carefull with the ag tires and 4wd not to tear up the yard.
  The one thing you will need for the wife to run the thing is a winch for lifting and lowering the blade the manual lifts take quite a bit of strength to operate that might go with the tractor and hydro lift for the blade. This is something you will want to test before buying either unit.  my wife can not operate the manual lift for the tractor or the 4wheeler and I am putting a winch on for about 150.00 in parts. The tractor would need to have hydrolics to operate the blade.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 5, 2010)

With this setup, you won't even need a plow or a blower. Just park it in your driveway before the storm, after the storm pull it out into the street!


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 6, 2010)

Not crazy about the color.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 7, 2010)

Ford 8n/9n would be a good, economic choice.  3pt will allow you to do other things than plow (mow, post holes, etc.) as you may need them.  Plus it can move a smal amount of dirts, etc for minor home "projects".


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 7, 2010)

moosetrek said:
			
		

> Ford 8n/9n would be a good, economic choice.  3pt will allow you to do other things than plow (mow, post holes, etc.) as you may need them.  Plus it can move a smal amount of dirts, etc for minor home "projects".



You must have missed the part of my first post where I mentioned that I have a 1/4 acre lot. Even a 12 hp Garden tractor is overkill!


----------



## gzecc (Mar 7, 2010)

Moosetrek probably has a back 40!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeesh, a quarter acre? And you want a tractor? 

Look, here's my take. If you get a small garden tractor with a snowblower you'll be in good shape.

If you get a small garden tractor with a push blade you'll get mad when it snows heavy and drifts....can't push it. 

And yep, you'll chew up and scratch up your blacktop when the tires w/chains start spinnin' ..... and they will, cuz you'll be tryin' to ram heavy snow with that blade and you'll get pizzed off....

ask me how I know,  haha!

If it's a smaller snow sure, you can push that with a small lawn tractor, but if you get back to back snows or deep stuff you'll be in a fix.

So, if you don't need a lawn tractor, get a snowblower.

My simplicity 9.5 hp. blower will blow out anything. It'll chew into 30 inches of snow and throw it wherever I set it to go.

It can also throw it 3 feet to the right or left if I put the deflector down all the way. (good for close quarters when you don't want to blow into the neighbors house/yard or onto his car/driveway)


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 7, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> moosetrek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flatbed - 

 I had (PAST tense) about; hair under; 1/3 acre on L.I. for just under 10 years.  After the second year, I got tired of cutting my yard, and both neighbors (about another 2 acres or so - oversized lots) with the 19" walk-behind.  In sprint of '98 I bought a craftsman LT 1500 (Lawn Tractor) w/a 42" deck for about grand - new.  Later in the same summer/fall time, I bought their 48" 2-stage blower attachment for another 1200 or so
(come on, it's 12 years, and my recollection isn't recalling ;-)  )

   In '01, we bought our current home; 1-1/2+ acres, longer and wider drive (old=~8' by 30 +-; new 15 to 30 wide x 60)  New neighbors; bigger yards, longer driveways, still same ole "tractor" doin' the same ole helping out...

  The only other thing I did, besides the typical services, is to add an hour meter/tachometer; for servicing; and use "AX" and "BX" belts (they squeal a little when you engage the MANUAL clutch, but they don't slip with wet grass and snow/ice)

 So, for about $185/year; and getting lower; you get year-round use.  1 less engine to let sit 4-6 months.  The down side is off-season storage; either the mower deck or the blower.
Don't keep either outside WITHOUT cover - that's how I got a '07 LT for a hundred bucks...   

It is a PITA to change one for the other - summer to winter :

Remove deck; scrape, clean, power-wash, re-sharpen + balance blades (2), Odd years=repaint under deck (rust control) 
Install Blower PTO
Lift rear, install chains
Install wheel weights
Lower rear, install 70# tractor weight - optional
Turn tractor around and hook up blower unit
Get the @#$%$ belt from the bower to PTO on, and tension CORRECTLY - too loose, auger stalls; too tight, pulleys "chatter"
Dry run
Turn it around again - so you're ready to go on the first flake...
Handfull of shier pins (don't know when that stray *BRICK* gets in the way...)


It will blow rocks through a window (gravel driveway) and also ice.  Even the plow spoils, when they plow the road, it'll get through.  Granted, inches at a time, but 4' wide...

O.K. - ENOUGH of my ramblin.....

EDIT - One more minor thing -If ya'll goto Sears, get their "Craftsman Club" card - 10% off craftsman stuff - atleast it'll save ya on taxes...


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering about the Craftsman stuff. It does seem to be affordable. My older, retired neighbor has a smaller Craftsman tractor that he mows about 1/2 acre with. I don't know how long he has had it, but it does seem to run every time he needs it to.


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 8, 2010)

The LT is only a single cycl. 17.5 hp B&S (Briggs & Scrap Iron) Uses less than a pint of oil through out the year.  Figurin' it runs @ 3250 rpm most of the time, it uses less oil than my Drips Oil Drops Grease Everywhere  (Dodge) ;-)  

Once you get up to the GT (Garden Tractors), they're usually a V-Twin B&S or Krapola (Kohler).   
If sears would build one w/ a rice burner (A TRUE Honda), I'll update, but until then, I'll stick with the "old" American cast iron.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I'm going to look at a JD 212 with blade, wheel weights, and chains on Sunday.



Here is a 212 for you...

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/grd/1634742302.html


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a pretty cool setup. Not a bad price either. I'm gonna wait for something closer to home. I can wait a long time if I have to.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this, and I don't really want to hijack your thread, but i just ordered some tires online and thought the deal is so good I needed to spread the news. I just ordered some 10x20-8 Super Lug tires (Carlisle Brand) for $108.86 shipped to my door. I'm seeing them in stores for 75+ (each) and pretty much the same online most places, so this is a pretty good deal. Hopefully these will give me some pretty improved traction over the turf saver type I have on there now. Seems like this might be the kind of tire you could use on your tractor, too, unless you would rather go for the studded type snow tires.

SELLER: http://www.tiresunlimited.com

DISCLAIMER: I ordered 5 minutes ago, so i don't know how quickly the tires will arrive, or if there will be problems working with this seller, but I'll be sure to report back if the sale goes down in any way other than I expect it to....


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Mar 12, 2010)

10 year old sabre with 20hp Briggs - with tune up handles 8" very wet snow no problem (on gravel driveway). I wouldn't consider a plow on a lawn tractor with the snow we get here.

$800 from CL including a 42" deck.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 16, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> DISCLAIMER: I ordered 5 minutes ago, so i don't know how quickly the tires will arrive, or if there will be problems working with this seller, but I'll be sure to report back if the sale goes down in any way other than I expect it to....


Arrived yesterday afternoon. look great, don't have them on the mower yet. I actually called the seller because I hit back on my browser when I ordered and got several email notifications of the order. I was worried that I was charged multiple times for the order.  They were very friendly and assured me everything was ok and the tires should be there monday (and they were!). Highly recommend them....


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought one yesterday! Cub Cadet 125 with 36" snow thrower, 42" blade, 42" deck, wheel weight, chains, and a 38" AgriFab sweeper. I got the whole package for $600 and it was only about 15 miles from home.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice! I just put the deck on mine - can mow the lawn in 10 minutes... Also found a free tow-behind aerator..


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I bought one yesterday! Cub Cadet 125



Nice buy...you're not going to find one like that at Home Depot.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice find. Now get that deck on it and mow your lawn


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 24, 2010)

I got the deck on this afternoon. I did a little mowing, but ran out of time. It works, but I think the blades need some sharpening.


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very cool!  That sounds like a good deal on a tractor that you can probably keep running for a long time.  I'd like to find one for that price.  How's it running for you?


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 24, 2010)

Runs like a top. Starts right up. I have a few small bugs to work out, but I am pretty happy with it. It sure is overkill for my lawn.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool Steve

Ya got a really good tractor. Those are built strong and do not fall apart like the new ones. We I was a little kid my grandpa had one like that with hydro drive but Grandma make him get rid of it because we were driving it too fast around the yard!

You might want to save this link. If you ever need help with it these guys can answer it. And know where to get parts and manuals.

http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=b5e2f90be9f36c73835c0a995955879d

Billy


----------



## ironpony (Apr 26, 2010)

that is a great tractor, had a pair of them at one time 
they will run forever with a little care


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 27, 2010)

Cowboy Billy,
Thanks for the link. I'll have a look and register.


----------

